# Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar owners your attention is needed



## Tenga (Dec 1, 2020)

Dear fellow Hyatt Hacienda del Mar owner’s and every Hyatt owner.

The Hacienda de Mar in Dorado Puerto Rico is at a critical point and we are needing owners to fight for its onsite amenities and it’s long term survival.

If you’re a club owner you can no longer remain silent, today your action is required. In order for Hyatt Residence Club to be forced to act. We need a significant number of Hyatt owners that are not going to sit back and let this resort collapse under its own mismanagement starting from the top of the organization.

I'm purposing for owners to form a committee to pursue direct talks via zoom. We are demanding to be seated at the table with talks between Hyatt Residence Club and the land developer. Our goal is to secure rights and use of amenities that were promised. Amenities that we have used by us Hyatt owner’s from the beginning.

This is what I’m asking for you to do. Join this committee. Speak up and alert any owner beside your self. Direct them to make contact and join this committee. More importantly we need you and every Hyatt owner to support this committee and provide your name and address on file at HRC to show we are a force to be reckoned with and they can’t afford to ignore us.

*Please go over to conversations here at Tug to get off the forms and start a conversation with me Tenga. I can contact you then directly by email.*
Here is were we are going to start. First send a letter to the CEO of HRC and ILG by certified mail with all the Hyatt owners names and address included in the body of the letter and the demands from below.

*Here are our owner's demands:*

Keep access for Free Parking space’s for all 82 units for the remainder of the lease.
Keep access to the beach for the remainder of the lease.
Restore access to the 18 hole mini golf course for the remainder of the lease.
Restore access to the full length basketball court for the remainder of the lease.
Restore access to the 3 tennis courts for the remainder of the lease.
Keep access of the owners/sale lounge and Bohio restaurant for remainder of the lease.

All of the mentioned above currently does not exist on paper for deeded use for the property and we as Hyatt owners are demanding to get this in writing and deeded to the club in order to keep the Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar viable, marketable and functional! Without the above amenities the future of the Hyatt Del Mar is in question as delinquency's rise and sales fail. So much has been lost since the opening day to the current time period. Who would now buy into the place with lacking amenities?
Thank you, I’m requesting both your support and action!

Tenga

Resort Documents shall mean all of the documents, by whatever names denominated, and any amendments thereto, which create and govern the rights and relationships of owners of interests in a Resort and which govern the use and operation of that Resort, exclusive of the HPC Trust Club Documents or the HRC Club Documents.

Timeshare Interest shall mean the timeshare estate or other real or personal ownership interest in an HRC Club Resort owned by an HRC Club Member.

“ClubRules”meanstheHYATTRESIDENCECLUBRulesandRegulations governing the reservation and use of the Club accommodations and facilities, which rules and regulations have been promulgated and adopted by HVO. The Club Rules are attached to the Public Offering Statement for HYATT RESIDENCE CLUB.





​


----------



## Tenga (Dec 15, 2020)

Disappointing, 14 days after I posted no replies? Either Hyatt owners are ok with loss of amenities within the Hyatt Resorts or the plan purposed is lacking?

Any Hyatt owners or even non Hyatt owners have a solution to Hyatt Hacienda de Mar developer removing the resorts amenities?
Regards,
Tenga


----------



## Sapper (Dec 15, 2020)

Tenga said:


> Disappointing, 14 days after I posted no replies? Either Hyatt owners are ok with loss of amenities within the Hyatt Resorts or the plan purposed is lacking?
> 
> Any Hyatt owners or even non Hyatt owners have a solution to Hyatt Hacienda de Mar developer removing the resorts amenities?
> Regards,
> Tenga



Can you give your source documentation?

“Our goal is to secure rights and use of amenities that were promised.” 
Where in writing does it state specific amenities?

Also, neither Hyatt nor MVC give a hoot about owners being unhappy. If you really want to challenge this, you will need to bring a lawsuit. MVC has historically had no problems keeping their legal department busy. Who will fund the owners side of this?


----------



## Tenga (Dec 16, 2020)

Hey Sapper, all valid point's!  And I want to thank you for making them.  

I 'm aware of and have seen copies of the sales brochure and early owners deeded copies that stated the amenities in the deed that HRC used in the beginning and up till the time Hyatt sold its interest and holdings to the developer DBR which was acquired by CPG from the Pritzker family in an off-market transaction in December 2007.  

The point I'd like to make is when this property went live and Hyatt started selling week's; it did list all the amenities that the new owner would have use of and enjoy.  After 2007 and the closing of the Hyatt hotel the "Cermor" the developer has been eroding away the property amenities to were its stands today.  

And to your point to challenge the developer and HRC. I need the help of all Hyatt owners not just the home resort owner's. This loss of amenities is a stigma to the entire HRC family and strength of the future HRC brand. The Club is only as strong with what it has to offer and in this case with the Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar so much has already been lost and more is to come until HRC owners steep in.

So is my plan perfect? No its not, but it is a starting point. Anytime Lawyers are brought into the picture both sides dig in and it becomes not only costly but can drag on for years. And they may have to brought in at some point. Right now IMO is not the time.
There is a lot of documentation that is available to present to upper Hyatt/MVC management to make the case to restore the lost Amenities to us HRC owners.

Will we get the Lazy River floating pool back? My answer is no, its gone! But the 18 hole mini golf, the three tennis court's and the basketball court are all still physically in place they just been verbally told to HRC owners sorry you can no longer use them by the developer.  And more loss's are to follow as the developer is favoring the new  J.W. Marriot and not HRC owners. 

My case in point! Does anyone think it is by coincidence that MVC put in one of its long time MVC resort mangers into a Hyatt timeshare resort?  The current Marriott Crystal Shores Marco island general manager is to be the new general manager at the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar?  A 20 year Marriott inbed employee to further erode the value of the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar so the new J. W. Marriott family can excel and be fully developed with all that Marriott has to offer next door to the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar? Think I'm making this up? Wait for the corporate announcement to come out next week! FYI this MVC appointment was a surprise move to upper HRC mamangemt. They didn't see it coming? They were expecting to place there own groomed Hyatt general manager into place and it did not happen?  The $100 million dollar question is why? 

So down at the court house were the deed sits on file after Hyatt left in 2007. All that is recorded is a easement for access from the main road to the buildings, the two buildings and the pool. Thats it!
So please Hyatt owners take a stand, at the very least share you thoughts.
Thank you,
Tenga


----------



## Pathways (Dec 16, 2020)

Tenga said:


> The current Marriott Crystal Shores Marco island general manager is to be the new general manager at the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar? A 20 year Marriott inbed employee to further erode the value of the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar so the new J. W. Marriott family can excel and be fully developed with all that Marriott has to offer next door to the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar?



As a multiple HRC week owner, I see this as good news.  I have never understood the reason this resort was even rebuilt.  (probably some legal decision).

This location has been an issue since the Cerromar closed.  I say cut the resort loose from the group.  Make it a Marriott Timeshare and move on.


----------



## Tenga (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi Pathways, interesting solution? 

Let me ask you this question? As a multiple HRC week owner in order to do as you suggest. Were do you think it will stop/end? Will it end with just the Del Mar or will it continue property to property. Resort to resort within the Hyatt system? Keep in mind the resort was rebuilt because it still has 75+ years on its lease with HRC owners.  Also what are your thoughts if it is cut loose how this will impact the HRC value with one less property for its owners to trade into? At least now its an option to trade into when it reopens. Is this no value to a HRC owner?  Let me ask this question? Do you see HRC now controlled by Marriott expanding HRC resorts and maintaining its value currently and for future growth?  

Were coming up on 4 years since the Marriott merger and Hyatt Resident Club owners have not heard a damm thing about the plans Marriott has for HRC. This in its self is a troubled measure. Marriott never wanted HRC but got stuck with it as confirmed by Wall Street investors in ILG all or nothing package deal.  HRC is the bastard child Marriott neither wants or needs!
Thank you, and looking forward to hearing back from you.
Regards,
Tenga


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 16, 2020)

MVC is a shady company.... I love the Hyatt RC properties, but am considering not purchasing because they are now owned by Marriott VC.  Reading these posts do give me pause.  However, I can see how a PR property would be especially troublesome unfortunately.


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 17, 2020)

HOA/Hotel agreements change all the time as to use of amenities - just ask the owners at Four Seasons Aviara, Westin Mission Hills and Marriott Desert Springs, just to name a few. I don't care what you think a deed says about use of amenities - there has to be an underlying agreement in place between the HOA and the adjoining hotel, AND it gets paid out of your dues to the HOA. It isn't free. If and when those negotiations fail, or ownership of either side of the equation changes, you end up like the three examples above. ok, so you can't use a tennis or other sports court anymore, and they changed the pool. Big deal.  That's going to stop you from enjoying your vacation? First world problems, much? It's not as though you are the only owner being cut out, everyone is. Does it suck? Yes. Does the resort having been closed for years suck? Also yes. Are the fees high? Yes, but not really any higher than any other high end Caribbean resort.  I own HRA and WSJ so just those two MF are $7k- believe me, I understand. This is a luxury item. If it makes you that upset, give it away and be done with it.


----------



## Tenga (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello Alexadeparis, my point exactly! 
  I'm interested in keeping the amenities at all Hyatt Residence Club strong and healthy! Sitting in a room is not a marketing highlight for a enjoyable vacation. One can stay home and sit no? But having options available wither used or not. Thats the freedom/value in a vacation. I'm glade you brought up mainence fees into the picture. Now this resort has many less amenities and increased MF's.
The club is only as weak or strong as its ownership involvement.  I have witnessed this first hand on site within HRC properties. This is about current owners looking to the future of HRC and seeing the bigger picture, if one goes then they all can! Timing is everything, and now is the time to stand up to MVC/HRC and keep it from imploding inward.  I'm counting on HRC 16,000+ members to stand up and say enough is enough. keep the HRC properties amenities viable and strong.  As a owner are you not interested in maintaining a strong Club?
Would you not fight to keep HRA and WSJ amenities from being taken away? Or would you just sit in the room and say well that sucks? I hope someone will do something, anything? But not me! I hope someone else does something? The point, I'm attempting to make is were all in this together.  "United we stand divided we fall"!

Its ok to not agree with me, and I'm not going coerce you or anyone. I highly value everyone's opinion. I know there are members that have no stomach to stand up to MVC/HRC and that is perfectly fine.  If you do have a interest then I ask you join with me and others!  MVC/HRC has drawing the line in the sand. I'm seeking out owners that don't like what they see and are willing to tell them so!

My best regards,
Tenga


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 17, 2020)

Everything has risk vs rewards and i went into timeshare ownership expecting that the owning companies would be more concerned with stockholders and profits than they are with my satisfaction as an owner.  That holds true with most any business.  And this particular resort has been hit hard by natural disasters.  I would speculate that the escalating MFs has put the long term viability of this resort into jeopardy.  You can attempt to take them to court, but they are a large corporation with retained lawyers and the odds are on their side.

I am sorry the owners at Hacienda have had to go thru this. I purposely bought my ownership in a non-coastal location - but there are no guarantees anywhere.

Hyatt (and HGVC which I owned previously) hold the right to change the rules.  If they go too far they can collapse the house of cards - so they have to weigh the repercussions against the changes. The following excerpt if from the Hyatt club rules.  It may sound nice, but "sole discretion" is pretty clear.

Rules and Regulations shall mean these Hyatt Residence Club Rules and Regulations governing the reservation and use of Club accommodations and facilities, which rules and regulations have been promulgated, adopted and/or amended from time to time by HVGG in its sole discretion. In this regard, HVGG will use its best efforts, in good faith and based upon all reasonably available evidence under the circumstances to further the best interests of the Club Members as a whole with respect to their opportunity to use and enjoy the accommodations and facilities of the Club.


----------



## Tenga (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello Gtlinz, and Thank you for your reply. I'm Glade you posted the above HRC rules and regs.  I have been denied twice now in the past 6 month's from HRC legal dept. my request  for a copy of the Hacienda del Mar HOA agreement on use and right's. So I refer you and Alexadeparis post above to my caim to obtain the following:

Resort Agreement shall mean a Hyatt Residence Club Resort Agreement. A Resort Agreement is the contract among HVGG and the developer and/or the Managing Entity of a resort under which the accommodations and facilities of that resort are included as a part of the Hyatt Residence Club, and such resort becomes a Component Resort.
Resort Documents shall mean all of the documents, by whatever names denominated, and any amendments thereto, which create and govern the rights and relationships of the Club Members who own Timeshare Interests in a given Club Resort and which govern the use and operation of that Club Resort, exclusive of the Club Documents.

HRC legal dept. referred me to page 29 of the owners guide and to save you time I'll post here: Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar-
RESORT AMENITIES 
• Direct beach access with sand volleyball court and beach games
• Olympic size-pool, kids’ pool and two whirlpool spas
• Three tennis courts, full basketball court, miniature golf, ping pong, arcade room, fitness center
• Daily activities
• Complimentary Wi-Fi

The current developer CPG has told the resort Board of Directors and HRC they no longer have use of Three tennis courts, full basketball court, miniature golf on the property.
Thats 3 seperate area's.  The owners/sale lounge which includes a store and the arcade room another amenity on the list all included in this one building and the Bohio restaurant a separate building.  The developer has given a 3 year lease and has told the board and HRC when up it will not renew.

Meanwhile a J.W. Marriott hotel is being constructed next door.  When completed, slated 2022. There will be no existing parking spaces for any of the 82 HRC units. The developer plans to lease the parking space to J.W. Marriott so J.W. can charge a daily fee to all that use the parking space. Currently there is free parking for all units. Now lets get to the beach access. J.W. Marriott wants the beach for its exclusive guest use only. So gone will be access to the Ocean and its beach, including volleyball and even the existing grilling station area.  

Sure buyer be ware? I'm not delusional?  But who is going to join me and stand up and say enough is enough? Not MVC/HRC; certainly not the developer CPG. The time is now to fight and take back what is still on page 29 of the Hyatt owners guide. This guide is exclusive to all Hyatt owners. As a club owner wither weeks or points these amenities are the back bone to a thriving club that Marriott is allowing to be eroded away.  Who is next? Who is safe? Were will it end? And most importantly does it matter? A attack on one is an attack on the entire Club. Think this isn't your fight think again!
Regards,
Tenga


----------



## Pathways (Dec 17, 2020)

Tenga said:


> Hi Pathways, interesting solution?
> 
> Let me ask you this question? As a multiple HRC week owner in order to do as you suggest. Were do you think it will stop/end? Will it end with just the Del Mar or will it continue property to property. Resort to resort within the Hyatt system? Keep in mind the resort was rebuilt because it still has 75+ years on its lease with HRC owners.  Also what are your thoughts if it is cut loose how this will impact the HRC value with one less property for its owners to trade into? At least now its an option to trade into when it reopens. Is this no value to a HRC owner?  Let me ask this question? Do you see HRC now controlled by Marriott expanding HRC resorts and maintaining its value currently and for future growth?
> 
> ...



The "club' is a collection of individual resorts and HOA's.  I can tell you some HOA's have had some serious discussions about leaving HRC, so the answer is it will always change from property to property. 

 While I am sure there are outliers, I have never personally met another owner 'at the pool' who said they were concerned about the resort in PR with the exception of those who own there.  And those owners pretty much just wanted to unload their ownership at that location.

When I vacation in PR, the Hyatt is the last choice on my list. 

I would love to see a plan from MVC for amenities and expansion of the HRC brand.  I believe I have a better chance of winning the lottery. (Which BTW, I do not play!)

Marriott has no interest is furthering a competing brand (Hyatt). Therefore, I will say again the timeshare in PR 's best chance at succeeding is to partner with ANY development that occurs next door.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 17, 2020)

Tenga said:


> Thats 3 seperate area's. The owners/sale lounge which includes a store and the arcade room another amenity on the list all included in this one building and the Bohio restaurant a separate building. The developer has given a 3 year lease and has told the board and HRC when up it will not renew.



When I visited the Del Mar a few years ago, I walked the property with the manager.  He shared with me the lack of long term access to many of the amenities.  At the time, they were moving the fitness to the main building b/c they knew they were going to lose the current (at the time) structure. He also said the pool bar/restaurant would probably be the next casualty.

All this plays into the comment I made about not rebuilding the structure.  The long term viability was clearly compromised. And again, I see this as a resort issue, not a club issue. Owners at MSS and Aspen have their own issues.  They are resort issues, not club.
They affect my ownership there, but I never considered owners at other resorts should help me out at those locations.  

You can fight all you want.  I predict that the more you draw attention to the deficiencies, the only thing you will accomplish at the end of the day is to devalue the weeks even more.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 17, 2020)

My guess is default rates with the new MF's will increase exponentially and within a couple of years, the developer (through the HOA) will hold more that 50% of the votes and will simply do whatever they want.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 18, 2020)

Tenga, I feel your passion for this property through your text. However, at the end of the day, what matters is not 16,000 HRC owners screaming but what is written in the deed. I’m not sure how you gained access to it, but you stated “So down at the court house were the deed sits on file after Hyatt left in 2007. All that is recorded is a easement for access from the main road to the buildings, the two buildings and the pool. Thats it!”.   Unfortunately, that is it. The time to have screamed was 2007.

It sounds as if the resort had use, either from negotiating or lease, of what was perceived as owned amenities. If they are not owned by the resort, or HOA, and the owner decides to not continue the lease, there is not much that can be done. The HOA could offer to purchase the amenities from the owner, but my guess is they already have a deal with MVC after more than a decade of the HOA failing to secure these items. Even if the owner were interested in making a deal, the HOA is in no position to make an offer at this point.

I liked this property. I thought that it could be a jewel in the system if some things were addressed (dated units, multiple repairs, etc). It sounds like MVC had the owners pay for these items along with the insurance. The property will probably be wonderful whenever it finally opens. Unfortunately, many owners will fail to pay the increased maintenance fees and default. The HOA may own more than 50% of the units in a couple of years as Pathways speculates.  Removing amenities and adgetating owners (how many years has this place been closed again) may be a tactic MVC is using to speed up this process; analogous to a bad landlord making things miserable for the tenants so they will brake a lease and leave. At this point (50% HOA ownership) the average maintenance fee per unit will be twice what it should be and MVC will probably offer pennies on the dollar to buy out the resort. The deal will, for the most part, be seen as a win / win. A win for MVC who will acquire a nearly new resort at a massive discount. A win for the owners as a way to get out of crushing maintenance fees and an HOA in a full on death spin. If MVC is feeling generous, they may allow the handful of owners who do not want to sell to be grandfathered into what ever the new club will be.


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 18, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Removing amenities and adgetating owners (how many years has this place been closed again) may be a tactic MVC is using to speed up this process; analogous to a bad landlord making things miserable for the tenants so they will brake a lease and leave.



That sure sounds like what is happening.


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 18, 2020)

As a prospective Hyatt buyer, it worries me greatly that this may be the ultimate goal of MVC.  It worries me so much that they have taken Hyatt and Vistana hostage....


----------



## Pathways (Dec 18, 2020)

cfabar1 said:


> As a prospective Hyatt buyer, it worries me greatly that this may be the ultimate goal of MVC.  It worries me so much that they have taken Hyatt and Vistana hostage....


Every major timeshare group has cut resorts out of their club for one reason or another. (some left by choice).

That's why we always say buy where you want to stay. The HRC and member resorts are high quality and great locations (but are a very small number).  The situation in PR is an outlier


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 19, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Every major timeshare group has cut resorts out of their club for one reason or another. (some left by choice).
> 
> The situation in PR is an outlier



I agree that this is likely an outlier and also is not without precedent. Due to some combination of bad decisions, natural disasters, greed, ineptitude, etc.  this resort is in trouble. The bottom line is that it is not a healthy entity at this point.  MVC may or may not be part of the problem, but they are accountable to come up with a solution for their stockholders.

Again i have sympathy for any owners of this resort because they are the unfortunate victims.

I also believe that we are a bad economy away from having to deal with some nightmare related to our timeshare ownerships.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 19, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> I also believe that we are a bad economy away from having to deal with some nightmare related to our timeshare ownerships.



I am curious what nightmare scenario you foresee. Also, bad economy like the 2008 or current economy, or something horrid like 1929-1939?


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 20, 2020)

Sapper said:


> I am curious what nightmare scenario you foresee. Also, bad economy like the 2008 or current economy, or something horrid like 1929-1939?


I’m thinking Great Depression levels.


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 20, 2020)

Sapper said:


> I am curious what nightmare scenario you foresee. Also, bad economy like the 2008 or current economy, or something horrid like 1929-1939?



Well i don't know. But with both, you wake up one day and there is panic. The markets fall, jobs are lost, and people who could previously take care of themselves cannot because jobs are gone.

There are valid arguments on both side for the shutdowns - but the bottom line is that many people have lost jobs are are impacted. We traveled late this year due to rescheduling our timeshare vacations (or lose them) and the staffs were reduced at all locations. The travel industry was hit hard along with servers, musicians, and everything to do with people being out with other people and enjoying themselves. Some businesses and restaurants we like were closed. I HATE seeing people lose their jobs and it is not good for any of us when this happens.

My timeshare is a luxury item. I recently sold one timeshare that returned me about 30% of what I paid retail for originally (Plat HGVC). I also paid closing costs to give away a bronze HRC unit that was worth thousands before 2008.  So things are not trending well with timeshares themselves anyway.  But we really enjoy our vacations and want to see an economy that provides opportunity for everyone.

I certainly hope that things get better.  It was probably not a good analogy to compare what I own with what is going on with Hacienda Del Mar, because you can see how this train has been building steam towards a wreck. I was trying to relate to being in a position of owning something I could not get rid of - but it was a pretty loose analogy.


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes but today’s hacienda deal mar is tomorrows coconut pointe Bonita springs. I worry what happens as these properties age.


----------



## chill_35 (Dec 30, 2020)

Tenga said:


> Dear fellow Hyatt Hacienda del Mar owner’s and every Hyatt owner.
> 
> The Hacienda de Mar in Dorado Puerto Rico is at a critical point and we are needing owners to fight for its onsite amenities and it’s long term survival.
> 
> ...


Tenga,

Thanks for the information and your passion for the resort.  I am a Hyatt Hacienda del Mar owner and have been very concerned about the poor management of the club since the hurricane and the ever increasing MF.  What can the owners do to bring about meaningful change to this situation?

Chillin_35


----------



## Tenga (Dec 30, 2020)

Chill 35 and any Hyatt owners that are concerned about HRC/MVC management handling of Hyatt Hacienda del Mar go over to conversations here at Tug and contact me via email.  
Thank you,
Tenga


----------



## Tenga (Jan 12, 2021)

And if it can't possibility get any worse, the miscreant  Gabriel Olvera the new Marriott inbed appointed General Manager of the del Mar is too busy doing press re-leasese's such as the one link I've included below on Dec 21st 2020. 

Just one of many press announcements he as made since taking over as the General Manger of the Hyatt Hacienda del Mar in October 2020.  Yet he or MVC/HRC have made zero attempt's to update HDM owners since its claimed opening on 12/19/20.  

On another note all HRC decisions are coming from MVC president Steve Weisez which explains a lot and none of it good! As in how does a MVC employee get placed in charge of a HRC resort and every current HRC manager/ employee never offered the position and passed over within the entire Hyatt Residence Club System? 

MVC is content with keeping HDM owners with no updates "only its imagine in the press counts"! See link below:










						Hyatt Residence Club Dorado reopens 3 years after hurricanes
					

Following a three-year recovery and rebuilding effort, the Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda Del Mar reopened over the weekend. The resort had been closed since Hurricane Irma hit Puerto Rico o…



					newsismybusiness.com
				




Tenga


----------



## Tenga (Jan 30, 2021)

Almost going on re-opening 2 months now with no update's.  Steve Weisez hand picked man running the place!


----------



## dmelcher13 (Feb 2, 2021)

I found this Table of Recreational Facilities. You'll notice row (4) Additional Facilities is indicated n/a for Hacienda del Mar. As opposed to say Coconut Plantation which has a whole list of things in row (4).

Quite Unfortunate...


----------



## Sapper (Feb 2, 2021)

dmelcher13 said:


> I found this Table of Recreational Facilities. You'll notice row (4) Additional Facilities is indicated n/a for Hacienda del Mar. As opposed to say Coconut Plantation which has a whole list of things in row (4).
> 
> Quite Unfortunate...


Interesting. According to that document, there should still be a “river pool”.


----------

